# coloring soaps



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I like to put swirls in my soaps, and noticed several of you do also in the pictures you posted of soaps. 

I have used some of the iron oxides to color mine, but mostly I try to stay with natural items and things I have tried so far are lemongrass, orange peel, chamomile, cayenne pepper, cinnamon, cloves, cocoa powder, coffee, ginger, and paprika.

None of the above items yields a red or purple, which I would like to try. I've noticed on some websites that several people have used blackberries, but I don't have any and was wondering if anyone has tried blueberries (which we have an abundance of right now). Is there any reason to not use blueberry juice - is it a skin irritant or does it react with the lye?

I've seen beets suggested for reds, has anyone tried this with success? I'd like to have a red swirl in my peppermint soaps for Christmas. I've also considered pomengranite juice for red, has anyone tried this?
Dawn


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

I have read that berries and beets and their juice turn brown.


----------



## lynpea (Feb 11, 2003)

I have seen ground rose petals that are supposed to give a pinkish color, but have you tried the clays? I am not sure that it would give you a real red though. I have ordered some alkanet root which I am going to infuse in oil and have heard that it can give you a purple, ranging from a gray purple to a really pretty one, depending on the alkalinity of the oil used.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

lynpea said:


> I have ordered some alkanet root which I am going to infuse in oil and have heard that it can give you a purple, ranging from a gray purple to a really pretty one, depending on the alkalinity of the oil used.


I have heard that alkanet does not give consistent results, the varying alkalinity in different recipes may explain that. 

Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

alkanet can give between a sick grey to a vibrant red-purple.

Try these two pages for natural colorants:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapcolors.html

http://crafty.dyskolus.com/coloring/coloring.html


----------



## song4u (Jan 22, 2006)

I can verify that beet root powder and blackberry juice turn brown. Ask me how I know! hee hee
From what I've read, if you want pink/red the clays are a good way to go. I havent tried it yet tho.
Pat


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I've used blueberry baby food and the soap turned a blah grey color. Not very appealing.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

I use Alkanet Root Powder, but I mix it with water, not oil, and add it to my HP soap after it's finished cooking. I get a very nice shade of Grape and use it when I make Lavender Soap with EOs.

For a truer Purple or Lilac Color I use all natural Mineral Powders.. not the Mineral Powders with FDC color in them.. These are the same type Mineral Powders sold as Pure Mineral Make-up powder. 

I also use Maddar Root Powder for varying shades of brick red... Mineral Powders for a truer Red and Burgandy. I use Annato Seeds, Paprika for yellows and oranges, as well as Mineral Powders.. I had used Ground Cinnamon and Clove to color Gingerbread Soap, and the spices did preserve the soap very nicely, but the color faded. From what I've read, using organic natural coloring from herbs and fruits/vegetables fades if it doesn't discolor first.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The mineral powders I get to give color to my mineral makeup are also known as ultra marines and oxides and micas. Are there other types??


----------

